# Well Said



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...01/political-humor-cartoons-funny/3634363002/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

right on the money, out of the mouths of babes


----------

